# Steve Reich: Variations for Winds, Strings and Keyboards; John Adams: Shaker Loops



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*San Francisco Symphony / Edo de Waart
Steve Reich: Variations for Winds, Strings and Keyboards; John Adams: Shaker Loops*


----------

